# First pictures with new Digital SLR



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Finafrickingly I got my camera situation sorted out and was able to snap a few pictures with my new Canon. I assure you that any deficiencies in these pictures are a direct result of my shitty photographer skills and not the camera for once









I've never used an SLR before so for someone messing with aperture, film speed and shutter speed for the first time the results aint all bad

Here's another shot of my newest addition, a baby white saum (Green Terror)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Click the thumbnail to expand any of the pictures, they get a little compressed and look jaggy in normal thread view

Here's a group shot, Green Terror, Convicts and Kribensis. They get along surprisingly well


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's another of my cons in terrible focus. I'm rushing out right now and promise to have some GOOD shots tonight, you know, something in focus for instance


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Cool Wussy Fish


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My Green Terror could beat up your... uh... Tiger Barb!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> My Green Terror could beat up your... uh... Tiger Barb!


 No My Neons







..................

Seriously , Those are very Nice Pics of your Beauties


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I cannot believe I thought this was somehow going to be easy...

Getting the hang a little better, much deeper field of view with a tighter aperture

Seldom photographed Tiger barb (these guys are FAST)









His colors haven't completely came in yet, but he's noticeably brighter than when I picked him up at the lfs yesterday









TIme will tell how long these guys get along so nice. Thank god they'll be in a four foot long tank by Sunday









Of course the ugly coffe cup had to become the main hang out in my tank...









Another of my convicts.









Still needs alot of work but I'm telling you guys, POTM will be mine soon enough


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah of Non-Piranhas









Great Shots ..awesome camera


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

very very nice pics


























I am so jealous


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah the lighting in that tank is only 1 watt per gallon, with brighter lights the clarity is amazing. I've got a shot of my girlfriend giving me the "put your camera down already you idiot" look that came out fabulous.

The piranha tank I'm working on, they hate the light and it's not even 1 watt per gallon so I can't get any kind of clarity. You make it sound like I don't have ps or something


















Ugh, flash is nasty, tank needs cleaning... But look at the clarity on that dirt on the glass!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

that is one trick camera








I know what you meen about the tiger barbs. all my photos are just blurrrrs :laugh: 
you certainly got the hang of it quick.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think I got whiplash too trying to pan around following the bugger through my viewfinder


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice pics for a first time. what type of camera is it?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Canon Rebel EOS 10D


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> I've got a shot of my girlfriend giving me the "put your camera down already you idiot" look that came out fabulous.


CAn we see it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Per your request, my gold terror


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry to bombard you guys with pictures, I promise unless something incredible happens I won't post any more of the same stupid fish doing the same stupid stuff









I'm just happy with the clarity on this one, my focussing is getting much better


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Per your request, my gold terror


very Nice







For You Miss El-Twitcho


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Per your request, my gold terror
> ...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Per your request, my gold terror
> ...












nice pics and fish


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thouse are some nice shots, i need a peter cam mike is so old, still has the crank to get it to take the picture :laugh:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's got a 9 shot burst for action shots, I've definately gotta get this setup with a proper light for my p tank


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow very nice camera choice u got some good pics going on there my friend has been using his 10D for a few months now and he loves it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I think I got whiplash too trying to pan around following the bugger through my viewfinder :laugh:


 I've gotten shots of these but you have to change your strategy.
First, if you have autofocus on, kill it.
Second, focus on the coffee cup and wait for them to come your way instead
of following them around.
Third, don't spend too much time with the fish, the rest of your night may be
miserable!







The golden terror looks quite understanding, actually.


----------

